# Cheese Smoke



## hardcookin (Oct 12, 2017)

I smoked some cheese 2 weeks ago. Was wondering what size packs do you package your cheese in?
I would just like to tidy the packages up some.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 12, 2017)

They are bout the size I vac seal mine in


----------



## hardcookin (Oct 12, 2017)

c farmer said:


> They are bout the size I vac seal mine in


Thanks Adam! It cools down a little I would like to do another batch.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 12, 2017)

I smoke cheese all winter long.   Gets me though the summer heat


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 13, 2017)

Looks good Doug!
It's still a little too hot here for cheese smoking, unless I put it in at 3:00 AM.
Al


----------



## tropics (Oct 13, 2017)

51* F here this morning 
I buy the 8 oz. blocks most times yours look about the same
Richie


----------



## hardcookin (Oct 13, 2017)

Thanks Al & Richie
The morning I smoked the cheese it was 36 degrees. My smoker temp only got up to 54,I used a tube with apple pellets.

I weighed my cheese most of my blocks are running 15ozs.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Oct 28, 2017)

I've been smoking cheeses up for the last couple of months. With a 30" electric and temps in the 90's I can hold temps in the smoker in the 60's with an ice pan.

3 hours of apple, maple and or pear smoke, vac pac for a minimum of 2 weeks and every week after that it gets better and better.

I but 8 oz blocks at wally world or the local grocery store (typically 5 or 6 at a time). This helps stage out the aging process.

I have smoked up about 60 blocks since August but only have about 40 blocks left. Between eating a few blocks and giving away to F&F this stuff goes quick,


----------



## hardcookin (Oct 28, 2017)

PerazziMx14 said:


> I've been smoking cheeses up for the last couple of months. With a 30" electric and temps in the 90's I can hold temps in the smoker in the 60's with an ice pan.
> 
> 3 hours of apple, maple and or pear smoke, vac pac for a minimum of 2 weeks and every week after that it gets better and better.
> 
> ...



Seems like it could be an on going process to keep some smoked cheese in stock. I think that the next batch is going to be Gouda cheese.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 28, 2017)

I usually stock up when Cabot cheese goes on sale. It's normally about 2.50 for an 8oz. block. So when it goes on sale for 1.60 per block I buy it up. 8oz. blocks seem to be a good size, I would cut the 15oz. in half. 

Chris


----------

